
Scientists have created a device that can harvest water out of thin air - rbanffy
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/06/the-solar-powered-tech-that-generates-water-out-of-desert-air?utm_content=buffer17b84&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
Powerofmene
Anyone can see the benefit of being able to harvest water out of the air
particularly in areas where safe drinking water is inaccessible; however, I
immediately think back to Physics 101... for every action there is an equal
and opposite reaction.

What about the plants/environment that depend on the water from the air for
their survival? And what will happen if those plants start dying off? The
ripple effect could be huge.

